
Ask HN: Where to read about crypto? - bitcurious
It seems that the majority of information out there about the various cryptocurrencies falls into two categories:<p>1. It&#x27;s a Ponzi scheme&#x2F;bubble&#x2F;worthless.<p>2. Crypto take over the world! And by crypto I mean this coin I own a lot of.<p>Where can I find reasonable discussion of the technical merits and promise of various coins?<p>P.S. What&#x27;s your favorite?
======
jimsmart
I was about to refer you to Schneier's Applied Cryptography — using 'crypto'
in your title is misleading: you mean cryptocurrencies... but IT has used the
term 'crypto' for decades already to mean cryptography.

